# Seminar Experience



## Yondanchris (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello All, 

  I had the great pleasure this last Saturday 3/12 to meet Mr. Bob White and Mr. Vishal Shukla of Bob White's Kenpo Karate in Orange County, CA. They where holding a seminar featuring retired LAPD Capt. Ron Sanchez. Unfortunately because of responsibilities at the church I pastor, I was only able to observe the last 10 min of the seminar! 

It looked awesome, Capt. Sanchez ran some great combat drills that included spinning the defender around until they where dizzy! It was also great to see a diverse section of the kenpo/kempo community there to learn. I saw students from Jeff Speakman, IKCA, PAL, and others there to participate! 

After the seminar they had the judges meeting for the annual Bob White Invitational. I am excited to serve alongside these guys for a great cause! I was amazed at the desire of the staff to remain consistent, accountable, and above reproach as they put on this tournament. Well beyond some of my experiences in other tournaments! 

All in all the guys over at BWK are AWESOME!! 

Grace and Peace, 

Chris


----------



## Bob White (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Chris. I am very sure you will enjoy Eddie Downey`s seminar. He is one of the best and his love for kenpo will be so obvious in his presentation. Enthusiasm is contagious and there will be no shortage of it this Saturday.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

